# Pump oil alternative?



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I use general purpose oil? 
Any one having success NOT oiling the pump?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Why not just do it right?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd thread I was like ummmmmm kay today.

....


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone like re-packing a pump before you need to.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I ask cuz BM didnt have it and I'm trying to avoid an additional stop. Another contractor tells me hes been using Tool Oil for years with no side effects.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Always oil those puppies! Just buy a few bottles of the stuff so you always have one somewhere.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Home Desperate sells it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The purpose of pump oil is not true lubrication but rather to make sure the paint is not sticking to the piston. I am sure there is other stuff you can use but for me 8 bucks a bottle is cheap enough to not drag me into the amateur chemist level trying to make my own product. To each their own though maybe if I put my mind to it I could make my own for pennies on the dollar. I know I can make cheaper Astroglide.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya ever think doing one coat is gonna cover or look good?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate the way the caps are on the little bottles of throat seal oil. Once you cut the tip and use it some, those little red push on caps just don't stay on good. You basically have to keep them upright all the time to make sure you don't get a leak.. I've had a few bottles end up leaked out in the bottom of the spray box.. Screw on caps would be nice.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I screwed some pvc to a brace in the van and keep it upright in there when not in use,works very well...and made one for the spray cart as well,no more spilled throat seal!!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a regular plastic tool box for my spray tools and I drilled a 3/4" hole in the plastic tray and the bottle with the spout just fits. I have enough stuff in there that when I have it open the bottle is supported. I hate the mess in the bottom of the box as well.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I use an oil from my plumbing supply company that has a telescoping tip that doesn't leak.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> The purpose of pump oil is not true lubrication but rather to make sure the paint is not sticking to the piston.


That is exactly right. Paint sticking to the piston, then being pulled down into the packings will tear them up quicker than anything I know. These days most manufactures have a cover over the piston, but keep them oiled anyway. All it takes is a couple drops.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

I use the blood of a dolphin, works great!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

bskerley said:


> I use the blood of a dolphin, works great!!


Baby seal oil is better.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

bskerley said:


> I use the blood of a dolphin, works great!!


Pffft seriously? Everyone knows kitten blood is the best, the cuter the better. Get with it bro 

Sent from Al's iPhone en route to Maryland


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

kmp said:


> I have a regular plastic tool box for my spray tools and I drilled a 3/4" hole in the plastic tray and the bottle with the spout just fits. I have enough stuff in there that when I have it open the bottle is supported. I hate the mess in the bottom of the box as well.


Hey, I have the patent on that tool box. waiting for my check :jester: steve


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

i have always heard veg oil will do in a pinch but you dont want to use it to often because it will leave residue on the piston. And that is why i fully support the use of pump oil because that is what you need to use!


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

IL_Painter said:


> i have always heard veg oil will do in a pinch but you dont want to use it to often because it will leave residue on the piston. And that is why i fully support the use of pump oil because that is what you need to use!


 
and i agree with the above poster about having to keep the bottle upright after opening...I really think its a way to get us to buy more pump oil. the more we waste the more we have to buy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Score a second pump and burn the original into the ground if it is such a hard decision to use pump saver or not I say.:jester:


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Score a second pump and burn the original into the ground if it is such a hard decision to use pump saver or not I say.:jester:


hahahha


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

IL_Painter said:


> hahahha


It was not meant to be a hahahha moment but instead to consider the fact that when you buy a new airless these days a back up piston is normal as being one of the incentives. Myself I say get the back up pump, lube the first and when it it goes to crap after 4-8 yrs put in the new piston pump and the contemplation is moot.


----------

